

Ask HN: Is there a place for developers/designers to meet and barter services? - faramarz

As the title suggests, this will involve no money exchange. only services swapped in return for the desired skills/services.
Win-Win for both parties and a possible method for bootstrapping a MVP.<p>Is there a current website that does this? I'd be the UI/UX Designer in that picture, looking for a developer.
======
mahipal
Not sure if there's a web site for this, but I'm a developer looking for a
designer. Email me (in my profile) and let's talk.

